# Low slope shingle



## Redmeat (Nov 3, 2021)

I am planning on shingling a 3/12 roof with architectural shingles but have a couple of questions.. the roof has tongue and grove shealthing boards should i go over that with 3/8 plywood? The house is in the northeast so should I cover the entire roof in ice and water instead of tar paper? Should I use less nails 4 instead of 6 for less punctures? Should I offset the shingle by 1 foot instead of 6 "? The house currently has soffits vents and ridge vents. Given the 3/12 and blowing rains and snow should I eliminate the ridge vent and install gable vents in the siding? Thanks


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Generally speaking, most roofing contractors won't put shingles on anything that's got a shallower pitch than 4/12. And that's because anything under 412 with shingle is she running into water pooling problems. It can be done it's just not recommended. The second thing is no you don't want to use last nails because on the northeast you have high winds less nails equals not as secure to the surface equals loss of shingles equals water penetration. The third thing is yes you probably should install gable vents instead of ridge vent because of the high winds and that type of thing. If you're going to do a roof that's 3:12 or below I would recommend either metal or roll or membrane. I know you don't need to ice guard the entire roof just the first two courses


----------

